# bajar volumen de auricular con potenciometro



## fernando2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola , mi TV es un samsung lcd serie 4 ,tiene una salida que dice 'AUDIO OUT' es para conectar algun amplificador. Cuando le conecto los auriculares se escucha bastante fuerte y quiero ponerle un potenciometro en la masa de los auriculares para bajar volumen . Se puede? de cuanto tendria que ser el pote? no se jode el tv poneindole auriculares en esa salida?

seria algo asi:


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola y si les bajas el volumen con el control remoto del TV no es mas fácil? O estando el volumen en lo mas bajo se escucha igual fuerte? o no se escucha?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola.

Si puedes usa los audífonos para computadora que ya vienen con control de volumen.

No creo que sea buena idea colocar audífonos en las salidas de audio, esas salidas son para ser conectadas en el entradas de audio o auxiliares de los equipos de sonido.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernando2010 (Oct 9, 2011)

reyvilla dijo:


> Hola y si les bajas el volumen con el control remoto del TV no es mas fácil? O estando el volumen en lo mas bajo se escucha igual fuerte? o no se escucha?


no hay control de volumen en esa salida, esta siempre a la misma potencia


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 9, 2011)

Entonces como dice elaficionado, es una salida para conectar a un equipo de música, o etapa de potencia, y desde allí regular el volumen.
Un saludo


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 9, 2011)

podrias intentar armarte un amplificador para auriculares, o conectarle tu sistema de audio y usar su salida de audifonos...


----------



## fernando2010 (Oct 9, 2011)

me tiran alguna idea para usar un viejo walkman como amplificador ?    yo pense conectar la salida de audio del tv a los cables del cabezal del casetero, pero no se si hay que ponerle algun  resistor en serie


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola.

Yo puse una resistencia en serie de 10K en cada canal.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernando2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ya lo solucioné, use un walkman viejo y le conecté la entrada de audio a los cables del cabezal del casetero y para atenuar la entrada le meti un divisor resistivo de 60:1 con 4 resitencias. Funciona bien  .


----------

